# 1:29 scale caboose kit - an informal poll



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

As faithful listeners will no doubt recall, several years ago I scratchbuilt a Rio Grande standard gauge caboose.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Matt, 

What a great idea!! My road (FEC) unfortunately though was the first to axe the caboose in favor of the FRED--guess it's our fault there are no more of these /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif 
On another note--how about more photos of your layout--I have seen a few and it looks great!! 


Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd go for it. Jerry


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I be nosey and ask what material you're having cut? I've been wondering about waterjet for a while now myself.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Caboose??? what are they used for?????


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Scratch building a Caboose is always a good idea. I have never scratch built one as of yet. My first scratch build of a Caboose will be a train shed in by back yard. I have not seen anyone do that yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's close to appropriate for the transition era in Santa Fe, I would be interested. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,
I used 0.125" ABS for the first test cut, which incidentally arrived this afternoon. It was slightly flawed due to a translation error between my AutoCAD drawing and their cutting software, but I think we've got that resolved. The parts come with all of the windows cut out and all holes drilled.


I'm thinking of a relatively craftsman-savvy kind of kit: no trucks or couplers, this goes here; that goes there, here's a bunch of wire - bend it like this and stick it here. To me it looks like a long caboose that would fit in well on lots of railroads.


Matt - here are a couple of pics from my layout from the past few years:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mhutson/DSC01834.jpg
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mhutson/21.jpg 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mhutson/Matt%27s%20RR%20-%20S.G/DSC01249%20copy.jpg 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I based some plans on this UP caboose. Modified it a bit to match my MDC cars I use. If I can make it work for this, I'd be interested. Sure like the new image posting.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I would do it

tom h


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

What about a Northeast Style Center Cupola Caboose...

I'd buy a few of those... No one makes them...

Plenty of long style cabooses...

PLEASE!!!

Philip


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I don't want to get off subject on your caboose project but this might be a good addition. Ozark has some new 1/29 caboose truck kits with generators that were designed by John McGuyer. The initial kits have some problems with the bolster casting that I'm not sure has been worked out yet. I bought three of the kits along with Mike Gorsich who bought two. Mike did a modification to the bolsters so they will work with off the shelf wheel sets. These are very nice trucks and will be a good product when the problems are all worked out. They do require quite a bit of cleanup to the castings and so are not for anyone without some patience. All my completed ones work great. Anyone interested should check with Ozark for more details. Here are a few photos of them on three kitbashed S.P. C40-3 cabooses.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, very nice! Thanks, Paul - I'll order a pair. 

Matt


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Matt,

Great layout!!! Especially like the simulated snow and the backdrop mountains.

Not to deviate from your posting, here is a photo of the last of the FEC cabooses (cabeese--anyone know what the proper term is?) I am actually tempted to build one out of a 40ft box car--exactly what the FEC did.










Not sure where to get trucks like that--they look like express or tender trucks to me? Anyone got a clue?

The OTHER Matt


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I model in 1:20.3 scale, but that is a great idea.


----------



## Grant Minor (Oct 3, 2008)

Matt- 
If you can price them out I may be interested in one. 
-Grant


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember this? I finally dusted off this project and got rolling last month.








http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mhutson/2IMG_2957.jpg

I've been unsuccessful in getting caboose trucks from Ozark, even though they promised me a freee pair. Guess I'll wait for the new ones from USAT, due later this month. For now it rides on USAT freight trucks.


The Rio Grande logo was made for me by Del Tapparo. The major parts were cut from styrene by a waterjet company. 


Cheers,
Matt


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

In 20.3 scale check these... 

http://lakesalteredimages.com/Prices.html 

Andre`


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Count me in if your doing kits. Love building stuff and the detail parts available will make for a very nice caboose. Later RJD


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,
I think as far as kits go, the waterjet idea won't fly; the cost to cut the pieces is too high. Also, I think I'd rather have the rivets (which are in my drawings) were I to produce a kit.


Here's an updated photo. Should have it finished this weekend. 










Cheers,
Matt
M.P. 293 on the D&RGW's Baldwin Branch


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt, 

If you can live w/o the rivets they might be cnc routed at a reasonable price. I have a small cnc router and could quote if you send me a dwg or iges file. 

I am working on rivet tool for my router which would allow embossing rivets but this is a ways off. 

Jack 

Freshwater Models


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

do you have a closer picture of the windows ? I have a model I would like to do with gasket type windows


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt, 

Please contact me directly via email 

Jack 

[email protected]


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Scott, 
I'll get a closer window pic during the final round of photos. Those are pretty simple - merely an AutoCAD plot of the plans onto clear transparency film, then cut out and glued onto the car sides. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys,
Rolled her out of the shops minutes ago. It’ll be in unit coal train service tomorrow, assuming the daytime high gets above 10°F!








The other end:








And finally, a closeup of one of the sealed windows for Scott:










Cheers,
Matt


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great job Matt! 
It looks very good.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt 
Does it sit high? or is the coupler low.?


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
The coupler is low to match my other truck mounted couplers. One of these days I'll take the plunge to make everything body mounted. 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

thankyou for the picture 

I would have never thought of doing it that way I will try my hand at it ..


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
That really looks great.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. It spent this afternoon in helper service on a coal train and worked fine. Looks good per Marty's Five Foot Rule and meets my own rule for scratchbuilding, "No One Else Will Have One!" 

Now for some caboose trucks from USAT.... 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Big fan of cabeese here (or just saying cabeese). I'd definately be interested in a kit.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. 

Several people have back-channeled me, asking for more details about this project. As I rejuvenated the thread near the end of my work, some details have been left out. 

The major parts were drawn by me in AutoCAD and cut from gray ABS plastic. The waterjet-cut parts also had all the grabiron holes already drilled. 

The grabirons were made from 1/16" dia. aluminum tubing, for ease of shaping and flattening. They're drilled out on the ends and held in place by HO scale track nails. If I had it to do over again I'd use smaller stock - the grabs appear too large to my eye. 

End platforms and frame are from USA Trains. Styrene was added to he steps to make them look more Grande. 

The reflectors on the sides and ends are 3M reflector tape. Stripes on the end reflectors were masked and spraypainted on. 

The ladders were made from 1/16" brass tubing and 1/32" brass wire and soldered together. Roofwalks are from Aristo, as are the brake wheels. 

The raised white numbers on the sides were drawn by me in AutoCAD and laser cut by a guy in New Mexico several years ago. Sorry, I can't remember who at this point. 

Small lettering on the sides is dry transfer lettering from Clover House. Larger numbers on the cupola are also dry transfers. 

Cupola side and end door window glass are microscope slides. End doors were cut from sheet balsa. 

Air brake hoses are from Ozark Miniatures. 

I think that covers the major stuff. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------

